# Windows 7 Installation verlangt CD/DVD Treiber



## Apokalypsos (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Wollt grad Seven installieren, allerdings kommt nach der Sprachauswahl eine Fehlermeldung, das ein entsprechender CD/DVD-Laufwerk Treiber fehlt. 

Wat will der von mir???

Die Beta lies sich problemlos auf dieser Konfig installieren, DVD-Laufwerk ist IDE, Platte SATA. Versuchs jetzt mal mit den SATA Treibern....


----------



## msdd63 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das selbe Problem!!! Nach " Jetzt installieren" erscheint "Setup wird gestartet", das dauert ne weile, danach erscheint folgender Text: Ein erforderlicher CD-/DVD-Laufwerkstreiber fehlt. Wenn Sie über eine Treiberdiskette, -CD,-DVD, bzw. ein USB-Flashleufwerk verfügen, legen Sie diese(s) jetzt ein.

Meine Lauwerke, HDD und Optisch sind alle S-ATA! Hätte gern dringend Hilfe!!!!!


----------



## Apokalypsos (6. Mai 2009)

Ich lads mir grad mal neu und versuch ein anderes Brennprogramm. Hab bisher keinen gefunden, der das gleiche Problem hat...


----------



## msdd63 (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hab die ISO mit Nero 9 gebrannt. Ashampoo Burning Studio 2009 habe ich noch als Alternative. Und Du meinst es könnte am Brennen liegen? Dann kämen ja auch die Rohlinge in Frage Wir können doch nicht die einzigen mit dem Problem sein


----------



## razerman666 (6. Mai 2009)

Hab die 64 Bit als Vollversion installiert, ohne Problem. Anschliessend die Vista64 Treiber für MB (MSI-P45 Neo3), läuft wunderbar. Win7 Betatreiber von ATI eingespielt und alles läuft perfekt, einziges MAnko, mein Moni würde falsch angesteuert. Musste ich manuell einstellen. Zu mehr bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da noch ein Hardwareprojekt Vorrang hat. Ihr könnt die Vistatreiber für Windows 7 benutzen.


----------



## msdd63 (6. Mai 2009)

Wie zu sehen habe ich ja Vista 64Bit und hatte damit noch nie Probleme. Daher ich mir von Windows 7 auch die 64Bit ISO gezogen. Aber eben das Installationsproblem. Und keine Lösung in sicht.


----------



## Apokalypsos (6. Mai 2009)

Habs neu gezogen und nochmal gebrannt, jetzt läuft es 1A...


----------



## msdd63 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich zieh mirs jetzt auch nochmal neu. Welches Brennprogramm hast Du jetzt benutzt?


----------



## msdd63 (7. Mai 2009)

Nun hab ich auch endlich Windows 7 installiert und es funzt einwandfrei. Nun des Rätsels Lösung: Ich hab die Iso mit Alcohol gebrannt, und Alcohol hat langsamer als die anderen Brennprogramme gebrannt. Und genau daran lags! Wer also das selbe Problem hat, langsam brennen. Nun werde ich mich die nächsten Tage intensiv mit W7 befassen.


----------



## rofl (7. Mai 2009)

Ich Hab Genau das Gleiche Problem wer kann mir da weiter helfen 

habs von hier gedownloadet 

Windows 7 Release Candidate Customer Preview Program

und gebrannt hab ich es mit nero 7 glaub ich 

wer kann mir weiter helfen

edit: werds auch mal mit langsam brennen versuchen ansonsten meld ich mich noch mal ^^
_*
To edit: ALSO WIE OBEN BESCHRIEBEN EINFACH NUR LANGSAMER BRENNEN 
UND WER VISTA HATTE KANN DIE TREIBER VON VISTA WIEDER NEHMEN.
DIE MÜSSEN HALT NUR AUF DER HERSTELLER SEITE DES LAPTOPS / RECHNERS  GEDOWNLOADET WERDEN ZB BEI MIR WAR ES ASUS  

ANSONSTEN VIEL SPASS ^^*_


----------



## Foels (7. Mai 2009)

Muss man die Iso entpackt brennen oder einfach nur die Iso auf ne dvd und fertig?

;Mfg


----------



## msdd63 (7. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, langsam brennen. 2x z.B. Alcohol 120% war das Brennprogramm mit dem es bei mir geklappt hat.


----------



## msdd63 (7. Mai 2009)

Eine Iso-Datei kann man nicht entpacken. Die Datei ist schon entpackt. Das ist ein Abbild einer CD/DVD. Du mußt die Iso brennen. Brennprogramm öffnen, Datei brennen suchen, Iso Datei brennen. Den Speicherort der Iso suchen, Iso anklicken und dann brennen. Geht mit jedem Brennprogramm.



Foels schrieb:


> Muss man die Iso entpackt brennen oder einfach nur die Iso auf ne dvd und fertig?
> 
> ;Mfg


----------



## Christoph185 (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Das Problem ist nicht das langsame brennen, sondern dein Brennprogramm finalisiert das brennen des ISO Images nicht. Ich hatte genau das selbe Problem, das mein Brennprogramm unter Vista die DVD nicht finalisiert hat. Wenn du dann das Windows 7 Setup startest, greift Windows 7 am Anfang noch über das BIOS auf das Laufwerk zu. Wenn es dann aber die eigenen Treiber lädt kann Windows 7 nicht mehr auf die nicht finalisierte DVD zugreifen und sagt dann irritierenderweise das der DVD Treiber fehlt. Nachdem ich die Windows 7 DVD finalisiert hatte lief es ohne Probleme. In Nero gibt es irgendwo einen Menüpunkt mit dem man die DVD finalisieren kann. Ob das das Problem ist kann man einfach feststellen. Wenn du die DVD unter Vista oder XP gebrannt hast probierst du ob du darauf zugreifen kannst. Dann startest du das Windows 7 Setup bis zu dem Punkt wo er die Fehlermeldung mit dem DVD Gerätetreiber bringt. Dann lässt du die Windows 7 DVD im Laufwerk und gehst auf durchsuchen und wählst das Laufwerk an in dem die Windows 7 DVD liegt. Wenn er dir das Verzeichniss der Windows 7 DVD nicht anzeigt ist sie nicht finalisiert. Dann einfach finalisieren und alles läuft ohne Probleme.

Gruss
   Christoph


----------



## hexter111 (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo habe das selbe Problem aber habe es mit alcohol und nero versucht aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. die dvd ist auch finalisiert (ich kann auf das verzeichnis bei der fehlermeldung zugreifen )


----------



## KoRsE (11. September 2009)

Hab auch dasselbe Problem, habs erst mit ImageBurn gebrannt (Win7 Prof Final x64) und dann noch einmal mit Nero 7 versucht (auch finalisiert!) beides mal will er irgendeinen CD/DVD-Treiber haben, ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Image defekt ist *grml*.

Ziehs mir jetzt noch mal neu und dann sehen wir weiter.

Gruß Korse


----------



## Tom3004 (12. September 2009)

Ich hab es mit Nero 8 gebrannt und habe die obengenannten Probleme nicht ! 
Installiert es doch einfach nochmal Neu oder ladet es nocheinmal erneut herunter


----------



## CongoFX (21. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

also ich habe hier mal den Thread komplett durch gelesen, da ich genau das selbe Problem habe.

Meine Vermutung, die RTM von Windows 7 ist einfach Schrott, die DVD auf niedrigster Stufe 2x gebrannt bringt den selben Fehler und anschließendes Booten von USB Stick, mit ausgeschalteten DVD Laufwerk im BIOS und Festplatte im compatible Modus, liefert nach dem Drücken auf "jetzt installieren" den selben Fehler.

Mein Fazit


----------



## knoesel (17. November 2009)

*LÖSUNG: Windows 7 Installation verlangt CD/DVD Treiber*

hallo zusammen, 

ich kann eine lösung anbieten: bei mir lags ganz einfach daran, dass mein dvd laufwerk mit einem 40 poligen ide kabel angeschlossen war und nicht mit einem 80 poligen. daraus können probleme mit dem udma modus resultieren, genau das war offensichtlich der fall bei mir, denn jetzt installiere ich gerade win7 ohne probleme.

hoffe das hilft euch auch?

ciao knoesel


----------



## waid (25. November 2009)

Guten morgen zusammen.
ich habe genau das selbe Problem und durchwühle seit zwei Tagen sä
mtliche Foren um mir zu helfen. 
Ich habe sämtliche Dinge versucht, die da wären:
- mit anderem brennprogramm brennen
- mit langsamer Geschwindigkeit brennen
- im BIOS Platten und Laufwerke auf IDE umstellen
- im BIOS ahcp (keine Ahnung ob's nun das war, aber so ähnlich) umgestellt
- ein anderes Laufwerk benutzt
- ( ich benutze xp momentan) Vista Treiber für mb runtergeladen

Nichts hilft. Da ich eine sau langsame Leitung habe wollte ich das iso nicht nocheinmal runterladen nich gehe davon aus, wenn das setup startet kann's daran nich liegen. 
Und was woran erkenne ich den Unterschied von nem 40 zu nem 80 poligen Kabel?
Ich bin am verzweifeln  kann mir jemand helfen?

Grüße
waid


----------



## Verticaler (25. November 2009)

MoinMoin

ich hab auch Probleme mit Win7.

Hab gestern einen neuen PC gekauft. Auch anderes Board ( Letztes und neues ASUS ) hab beim Installieren auch den Fehler das er immer nach CD-DVD Treibern sucht.

Ich habe ein LG laufwerk was ja eh scheinbar Probleme macht bei Win7 und damals auch Vista was is nciht installieren konnte.

Ich wollte mir heute mal Win7 64Bit kaufen und ein neues laufwerk von Sony.

Wollte jetzt mal wissen ob einer von euch Erfahrungen hat mit einer Original version, was das Installieren angeht.

LG


----------



## m4ve (8. Dezember 2009)

n'Abend zusammen,

möchte auch noch meine Erfahrung miteinbringen.

Hab meine Win7 Version von MSDNAA über meine Schule. Zur Auswahl hatte ich eine deutsche und eine englische 32 und 64bit Version. Alle DVD habe ich mit dem selben Brennprogramm, derselben Geschwindigkeit und denselben Rohlingen gebrannt. Welche Geschwindigkeit weiß ich nicht mehr, dürfte allerdings nicht so schnell gewesen sein, da ich dass mit einem Latitude D620 gemacht habe. 
Mit der deutschen 64bit Version wurde ich immer wieder nach den CD/DVD-Laufwerkstreibern gefragt. Zuerst dachte ich das es an meinem RAID 0 liegt (hab das zum ersten mal gemacht), aber als ich die englische 64bit Version eingelegt hab, funktionierte alles auf einmal. 

Ist schon eine komische Sache. 

greety m4ve


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (16. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe das selbe Problem wie alle anderen hier.

Ich habe zwar zwei meiner Rechner ohne Problemme fertig bekommen mit Win7 (32Bit)

Aber den Rechner einer Bekanten, da tauchten auf einmal Probleme auf.
Und ich habe alles versucht. Ein anderes Laufwerk, USB Laufwerk, Treiber geladen und und und. BIOS Einstellungen hin und her getestet.

Doch nix funtzt.

Kann es vieleicht an den Boards oder am BIOS liegen das er deswegen die Treiber nicht findet?
Weil bei meinen ASUS Boards ging es ohne Probleme.
Doch bei dem ASROCK tauchen auf einmal diese Probleme auf. Obwohl vorher Vista drauf war.
Nun habe ich den Rechner hier und bekomme ihn nicht fertig.

Weiss denn keiner eine wirkliche Lösung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Oi!Olli (16. Dezember 2009)

BlueDragon1981 schrieb:


> Weiss denn keiner eine wirkliche Lösung woran das liegen könnte?




Bei den meisten war es so das die DVD zu schnell gebrannt wurde. Scheint aber auch noch an anderen Faktoren lkiegen zu können aber frag mich nicht wieso.

Ich vermute einen Bug im Zusammenspiel mit verschiedenen Komponenten.

Gerade weil es einen Treiber betrifft der universeller gar nicht sein kann.

Nur als Beispiel mit einem alten CD-Romtreiber bekommst sogar noch unter DOS ein DVD-Laufwerk zum laufen.


----------



## Jan92 (19. Dezember 2009)

Nabend 

Ich verzweifel hier noch, heute kam endlich mein Packet mit Win7 Home Premium 64bit wollt ich natrülich gleich instalieren jetzt kommt er aber mit der scheiß Meldung das CD DVD Treiber fehlen, was muss ich tun das diese Meldung nicht mehr kommt ? bitte helft mir 

gruß Jan

EDIT: Fehler gefunden lag an meinem etwas altem DVD Laufwerk war wohl zu alt für Win7


----------



## majoho_3000 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo erstmal

ich kann definitiv sagen daß es am Laufwwerk liegt
Ich habs mit NERO 9 Essential gebrannt 4x
Disk ist finalisiert

Fehlermeldung: CD/DVD Treiber fehlt

Anderes Laufwerk rein und siehe da installation läuft

nicht funktionierendes Laufwerk: LG DVD-RAM Brenner(leider weis ich den Typ nicht sogenau)

Funktionierendes Laufwerk: no name Produkt aber es ist nur ein DVD-Rom Laufwerk

möglicherweise liegt der Fehler hier begraben

wenn´s wenn hilft - mir hat dieses Forum schon öfter geholfen drum hab ich mich gleich mal gemeldet


----------



## jerryberry (9. Januar 2011)

guten abend zusammen

ich habe das selbe problem
hab mir nen neune pc bestellt und muss da windows7 drauf machen - windows 7 32 bit kam bei lieferung mit. aufjedenfall will er auhc nen treiber von ner dvd/cd oder usb für das laufwerk haben und bei lieferung kam nur ´die dvd für die grafikkarte mit und wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe ne dvd fürs mainboard mit der aufschrift "drivers & utilities"- auf nix kann der treiber gefunden werden und wenn ich auswählen soll wo nach dem treiber gesucht werden soll finde ich auf der festplatte einen ordner namens "windows" was für mich schon wieder irritierend ist weil ich des erst noch installieren muss. 
aus den foren einträgen werd ich auch nich schlau außer dass der rest des gleiche problem vor nem jahr hatte. ich bin auch nich wirklich begabt in sachen edv also im bios rumfuchteln oder so hab ich keine ahnung von-

ich hoffe da des vor nem jahr war kann mir jetzt jemand mit sicherheit weiterhelfen??

vielen dank : )


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Wieso will Windows eine Treiber CD haben, wenn du es installieren willst?
Das ist mir echt schleierhaft.
Kannst du mal den Schirm fotografieren, wo das steht?


----------



## jerryberry (9. Januar 2011)

ich habs jetzt mal mit dem handy fotografiert - hab echt kein blassenschimmer was ich da machen soll ...
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/foto00852dz39aech.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Was hast du denn da für einen Rechner?
Komplett Rechner zufällig?
Wsa passiert denn, wenn du auf abbrechen klickst?


----------



## jerryberry (9. Januar 2011)

hab den pc:
One Computer Athlon II X4 640, 4x 3.0Ghz, 4096MB DDR3, 1000GB, 1024MB

am anfang krieg ich 2 möglichkeiten:
1. upgrade
2. benutzerdefinierte installation

ich nehm 2. und er fragt mich auf welcher platte ich windows installieren will und findet aber keine festplatte. dann sagt er mir ich soll auf "treiber laden" klicken um den treiber zu installierne um auf die festplatte zugreifen zu können. 
wenn ich dann auf treiber laden klicke kommt die fehlermeldung (bild) wenn ich da abbrechen klicke verschwindet die fehlermeldung er hat immernoch keine festplatte gefunden und gibt mir 3 möglichkeiten
1. zurück
2. durchsuchen (hier stoße ich auf das laufwerk und die festplatte)
3. erneut suchen - was eine erneute fehlermeldung bringt dass er keinen treiber finden kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

Aha, OK, dann geh mal ins Bios und stell den Sata Controller von AHCI auf IDE um, dann sollte Windows die Festplatte finden.
Ansonsten einfach eine Linux Live CD runterladen, von dort booten und die Festplatte darüber formatieren.


----------



## jerryberry (9. Januar 2011)

danke, dass ist sehr nett von dir aber wie gesagt ich hab absolut keine ahnung wie des mit dme bios funktioniert  weiß nichmal mit welcher tastenkombi ich da reinkomm ^

trotzdem danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

OK, dann machen wir es auf die laaaangsame Art. 

Kannst du mir mal deine Hardware nennen, die du hast?
Ist ein ein One-Komplett Rechner oder hast du den dort konfiguriert?


----------



## jerryberry (9. Januar 2011)

nene genauso wie ich da den link reingesetzt hab-


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2011)

OK, hab mal eben geguckt und das Brett gefunden.
Also, du startest den Rechner, dann läuft der Bios Post ab und in dieser Zeit drückst du die "Entf" Taste.
Dann solltest du ins Bios kommen.

Es sieht so aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jerryberry (10. Januar 2011)

ja genau! soweit hab ichs aber die festplatte find ich ums verrecken nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Benutz mal "load optimized default"
und teste es noch mal.
Wenns nicht geht, dann wieder ins Bios rein und unter "Standard CMOS Features" schauen, was da steht.


Öhm, die Festpatte ist doch korrekt angeschlossen, oder?


----------



## jerryberry (10. Januar 2011)

also hab des "load optimized default" benutzt dann gesaved und nochmal versucht ...festplatte wird nicht gefunden 

bei dem "standard CMOS features" kommt dann folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jerryberry (10. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jerryberry (10. Januar 2011)

[URL]http://img2.bilder-hochladen.tv/sxC34WVg.jpg[/URL]


----------



## jerryberry (10. Januar 2011)

also iwie krieg ich des mit dem bilder verlinken ned hin aber gut 

edit: ob se richtig angeshclossen is - ich denk mal schon müsst ich aber überprüfen die stecker un so


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Du hast keine Festplatte angeschlossen. Ist also kein Wunder, dass Windows keine Festplatte findet. 

Mach mal das Case auf und guck nach, was da los ist.
Check die Kabel, Strom-und Datenkabel.
Mach sonst ein Foto davon, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jerryberry (10. Januar 2011)

also da hats nen kleinen blauen stecker mit nem dünnen blauen kabel der zum mainboard führt und nen schwarzen stecker mit vielen goldenen kleinen stiften drin und von dem führen mehrere ganz dünne verschieden farbene kabel weg - ich denk der is das problem weil die eine hälfte von dem stecker, ein kleines plastikstückchen is abgebrochen wodurch der stecker nicht hält.... ??


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Hmm. welchen Stecker meinst du genau?
Gibts da noch so eien Stecker, der unbenutzt ist und den du einstecken kannst?

Mach sonst ein Bild, vielleicht erkennt man das Problem so besser.


----------



## jerryberry (10. Januar 2011)

álso ich weiß nich ob mans jetzt gut sehen kann ...

foto1. hier neben dem blauen kabel denk ich müsste das kabel dass ich in den fingern halte hin... die vorderseite is aber abgebrochen auf dem abgebrochenen stück steht "sata" da dieses stück abgebrochen is hält dieses kabel nicht

foto2. in diesen kabelstrang führt das genannte kabel rein... hier gibt es noch mehrere intakte stecker bei denen nichts abgebrochen ist- manche sind die gleichen stecker mit den selben stiften drin usw. (ich glaube dafür gedahct falls man eine 2.festplatte einbauen will) und andere stecker die komplett andere stifte und anordnungen haben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Directupload.net - Dg3nd84p5.jpg


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Jop, da ist eindeutig das Sata Stromkabel kaputt gegangen, das ist Pech.

Mach jetzt mal die Kabelbinder auf (vorsichtig sein, nicht dass du ins Kabel schneidest) und dann zerrst du mal das Kabel von Netzteil auseinander, wo der kaputte Stecker dran ist.
Dort guckst du nach, obs noch so einen Stecker gibt, nur heil, der nicht benutzt wird. Den schließt du dann an die Festplatte an.


----------



## jerryberry (10. Januar 2011)

es funktioniert!!!

also da kann ich mir nur erzlich bei dir bedanken, dass du mir so aufopferungsvoll geholfen hast!!

dickes Dankeschön!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Dann ist ja gut. 

Du kannst in meinem Block nachschauen, wie du Sieben am besten installieren kannst, bzw. wie du da vorgehen musst.
Wenn du Fragen dazu hast, dann poste oder schick mir eine PN.

Schon mal viel Spaß mit dem nun funktionierenden Rechner.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Januar 2011)

lade das Bild mal hier im Forum hoch (Anleitung dazu falls nötig findest du bestimmt über die Suchfunktion des Forums)aber etwas größer ich und wohl fast jeder andere kann nichts erkennen (ohne Lupe)

Edit PS: da hätte ich den Treat erst mal zu ende lesen sollen ...

im gegensatz zu Win XP und den vorgängern sollte man Win 7 nun ohne Probleme installieren können...und das geht auch noch recht schnell


----------



## herbasveezer (23. Januar 2011)

Ich habe immer noch das gleiche Problem damit, dass mein SATA Treiber nicht angenommen wird und ich keine Festplatten zu Auswahl meiner OS Installation habe. Dabei läuft alles ganz prima mit meiner noch vorhandenen 32-bit Installation von Win7, ich habe auf alle Festplatten Zugriff, auch auf die SSD, auf die das 64-bit System rauf soll. Den SATA Treiber hab ich von der Seite meines Mainboardherstellers, der sollte also auch aktuell sein, von da hab ich auch schon das neueste BIOS raufgemacht. Es ist auch alles auf AHCI auf allen SATA Kanälen eingestellt, ich hab mein Image von Win7-x64-german von MSDNAA auch schon zweimal gebrannt einmal mit Nero und einmal mit IMGBurn, und habe jeweils auch alles schon mal auf einem SATA DVD Laufwerk und meinem extra ausgegrabenen alten IDE DVD Laufwerk immer zum gleichen Ergebnis gebracht - dass ich Win7 nicht installieren konnte, weil der Treiber fehlt. Was könnte ich denn noch ausprobieren? Ich lade mir grad das Image von einem Freund nochmal rüber, bei dem es geklappt hat, was anderes fällt mir nun wirklich nicht mehr ein... Einem von Euch etwa?


----------



## delayn (7. Februar 2011)

moin,

ich versuche gerade einen anderen lösungsweg: lad dir Windows 7 nochmal neu runter mit dem internet explorer. habe es in einem anderen forum gelesen und dort soll es geklappt haben.

ich versuche es auch gerade auf diesem weg, da langsam brennen bei mir leider nicht funktioniert hat.

gruß
-------------------
edit: so hat es nun auch nicht geklappt... hat vielleicht noch jemand eine andere lösung parat?


----------



## ZunShing (7. Februar 2011)

Hello world
Nach wochenlangem Martyrium kam ich auf des Pudels Kern.

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.
Das Installieren mit einem IDE (PATA) -Laufwerk in einer SATA Umgebung gefällt dem Installationsprogramm nicht. Es fragt nach einem Treiber, den es laut DELL z.B. gar nicht gibt - glaube ich auch, da nichts dergl. zu finden war.
Bootsticks wollten nicht so recht, sodass ich nur noch über mein DVD-Brenner-LW Windows booten konnte (Vista hatte sich total abgeschossen > haste la Vista, hasta la problemas< )

Ok - dutzende Foren durchwühlt, DELL genervt, kein Effekt.

Dann habe ich einfach wild die DVD auf alle Datenträger kopiert, die im System sind.

Jetzt ist auf Laufwerk C:\ bereits ein Verzeichnis BOOT und der bootmgr auf C:\

Schiebt man der Installation diese unter, sucht das Installationsprogramm beim nächsten Installationsversuch nicht mehr nach einem Treiber!!

Blöde ist nur, dass man den Austausch nicht im laufenden Vista-System hin bekommt und so ein Update _fehl schlägt_ somit man bei einer neuen Installation alles _kahl schlägt_

Das günstigste ist, man hat einen Filemanager Totalcmd o.ä. auf einem funktionierenden Datenträger und bastelt sich das dann so zusammen.

################

Als ich "Benutzerdefinierte Installation" angegeben habe, lief alles so, wie man erwarten kann - einige Neustarts wegen Updates, Treiber nachladen, wieder starten - man kennt es ja.

Wichtig ist: Es geht!! Und das ohne Formatierung irgend einer Partition!

################

Also:
 DVD-Inhalt auf Bootlaufwerk kopieren
1. Über DVD booten
2. Daten der DVD auf Bootlaufwerk kopieren
3. Benutzerdefinierte Installation

Möglicherweise muss man zwischen Schritt 2 und 3 noch einmal booten - kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen - der Trick - oder die Lösung stellte sich erst nach ein paar hoffnungslosen Versuchen heraus, das System über Stick auf XP zu booten.

Ich hoffe das hilft! Es ist die einzige logische Erklärung, nämlich, dass das "SETUP.EXE" eine bootfähige Umgebung sucht und wenn sie auf C:\ vorhanden ist, zufrieden ist.

Viel Glück

Uwe


----------



## Fiordy (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach Hilfe für Windows 7 Installation auf das Forum gestoßen und hoffe, das mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Bei mir tauchen, wie von vielen schon beschrieben dieselben Probleme auf. Windows 7 verlangt Treiber, die ich ihm schon geben könnte, jedoch nicht zu finden sind, wenn ich diese Treiber einlege. Z.b. Habe ich Vista Treiber, wie ich bis jetzt ja überall gelesen habe, für Windows 7 geeignet sein sollen, auf ein USB Stick geschoben. Alle Treiber haben die Endung WHQL, wie nun von Windows verlangt. Dennoch, wenn ich den USB reinstecke, kann ich alle möglichen Dateien finden, nur nicht die Treiber- Daten. Dabei sind die auf dem USB Stick drauf. Finde das komisch, einen Windows XP Treiber 32bit konnte ich hinzufügen und er hat angefangen zu suchen, aber klar, das dies nicht funktionieren konnte. Doch die Vista Treiber sind nicht zu sehen. 

Naja ich habe auch schon die DVDs mit super langsamer Geschwindigkeit gebrannt, funktioniert auch nicht. Muss dazu sagen ich habe ein LG DVD Laufwerk, ich glaube das ist 5 Jahre alt. Nun habe ich schon gelesen, das es wohl mit LG Probleme geben soll, aber komisch ist das schon, bei meinem Vater konnte ich Windows 7 mit LG Laufwerk installieren, ohne Probleme.

Mein Rechner ist kein komplett- Rechner, sondern selber zusammen gebaut.

Hier mal das Mainboard ASUS A8ne-FM s
Festplatte ist SATA, DVD Laufwerk läuft über IDE Anschluss.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, ich verzweifel hier schon echt, weil nichts funktionieren möchte.

Danke schön

LG


----------



## Tod (14. April 2011)

Für den Fall, dass noch mal jemand Probleme hat...
*


ZunShing schrieb:



			DVD-Inhalt auf Bootlaufwerk kopieren
1. Über DVD booten
2. Daten der DVD auf Bootlaufwerk kopieren
3. Benutzerdefinierte Installation
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


*Das hat bei mir auch geholfen... danach lief die Installation durch. Beim Neustart während der Installation muss man beim Booten von der Platte dann einfach "Windows 7" auswählen.
Dabei handelt es sich dann um die Version, die gerade installiert wird (es existiert auch die Install Version - welche dann wohl der kopierten DVD auf der Festplatte entspricht).

Danach habe ich noch die Dateien gelöscht, die ich sicher als DVD-Inhalte erkennen konnte... jetzt läufts


----------



## Wolke (26. Juli 2011)

so, jetzt habe ich das problem, nur versteh ich den lösungsansatz nicht, wenn ich in diesem treiberfehlerror - menü hänge, wie kopiere ich denn da was wohin? : /


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (26. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Den treiber von der MB CD suchen... Installiert sich slber... sofern es der richtige ist... sind einige... musste versuchen, 
einer is immer der richtige...
kenn das selber nur zu gut...


----------



## Wolke (26. Juli 2011)

das hat nicht geholfen


----------



## Nemesis200SX (30. Juli 2011)

hallo

ich häng mich hier mal drann, da ich ein ähnliches problem habe.

ich verwende windows 7 64bit auf meinem rechner. installiert hat es sich problemlos und es läuft auch wunderbar. jetzt habe ich mir einen dimotion micro E2I8 gekauft, der über keine laufwerke verfügt und habe hierfür ein image von meinem windows erstellt. das image habe ich mit "imgburn" erstellt und dann mit "Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool" auf einen USB stick kopiert. das programm hat den stick dann auch gleich bootfähig gemacht.

und nun habe ich das probelm, dass wenn ich windows vom usb stick installieren will, ich diese meldung mit dem fehlenden cd/dvd treiber bekomme obwohl sich das selbe windows auf meinem anderen rechner problemlos installieren will. irgendwelche tips? anderes image programm versuchen?

lg

EDIT: oh mann... seit einer stunde spiel ich mich mit dem problem herum und kurz nachdem ich den beitrag erstelle funktioniert es. die lösung: ich habe einfach einen anderen USB steckplatz verwendet


----------



## bLy (7. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

habe genau das selbe problem, jedoch keine ahnung wie ich das lösen kann..
habe mich hier durch gelesen und auch in anderen foren keine antwort dazu gefunden (die funktioniert)

windows 7 läd -> fenster springt auf, wo ich die sprache ect. einstellen kann -> setup und plup.. kommt dieses cd/dvd treiber problem..

habe die cd beim pc meines bruder eingelegt und dort wollte dieser sofort alles installieren, also dort kam nicht dieses komische problem.

mein system:

Mainboard: ASUS P5Q
CPU: Intel core duo E2220
Ram: 4 GB DDR2 Ram
Grafik: Nvidia GTX 260
Laufwerk: LG - HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H54N
Bios version: 1611


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt auf meinen alten NForce4-Chipsatz anfangs auch diese Probleme gehabt und habe danach die DISK über Nero mit 4facher Geschwindigkeit gebrannt und anschließend die Zusammenstellung überprüft und seitdem kommt der Fehler nicht mehr. Vielleicht hilft's euch ja. Treiber auf die HDD/den Stick packen hat nicht's gebracht!


----------



## MediFrog (24. November 2015)

majoho_3000 schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal
> 
> ich kann definitiv sagen daß es am Laufwwerk liegt
> Ich habs mit NERO 9 Essential gebrannt 4x
> ...



Moin, ein bisschen alt der fred aber nie zuspät. Habe mich mal an deiner Theorie heran gewagt. Habe sogar ein lachflash gerade weil habe 3 LG Laufwerke und 4 von anderen herstellern (Phillips und 3 No Name) Warum der lachflash? Habe eines der LG´s als erstes eingebaut gehabt, denke mir warum bringt der mir so ein schwachsinn mit Treibern xD PC aus gemacht nächstes laufwerk getestet (Eines der no names) siehe da, installieren kann er ja doch aufeinmal  freude...aus neugierde hab ich mal eines der anderen LG laufwerke eingebaut um deine Theorie zu testen, siehe da *Lach* aufeinmal ist mein PC wieder ein Behindeter und tut so als bräuchte er treiber. Natürlich wollt ich das nicht auf mir sitzen lassen und gleich mal das Phillips probiert, aufeinmal die schnellheilung und er funktioniert wie er soll. Also denke mal das dass wirklich an Windoof und LG Liegt xD


----------

